# Ruidoso to Albuquerque and Santa fe for day trip?



## dixie (Jul 29, 2013)

We will be in Ruidoso for a couple of weeks. We have never been to Albuquerque or Santa Fe. We were thinking of doing a day trip or maybe spending 1 night there. Would appreciate your advise on "must do's", best routes, hotels, or if there is a train to take etc.

Thanks for any information or suggestions!


----------



## bogey21 (Jul 29, 2013)

Personally, I would just stay and explore Ruidoso and the surrounding area.  To me Albuquerque is a nice city but not worth the drive.  Santa Fe was great until it was "discovered" 25-30 years ago.

George


----------



## riverdees05 (Jul 29, 2013)

When we were there, we took a day trip to White Sands area and an overnight trip to Carlsbad Caverns.  We flew into and out of Albuquerque and it was a fair drive there, but easy, check MapQuest for distance and times.


----------



## PStreet1 (Jul 29, 2013)

I lived in Albuquerque for a while--and I still haven't gotten over the love affair--I recommend that you go, but I think you need to spend at least one night.  You can see more petroglyphs (15,000), more easily, in Albuquerque than in any other spot I know of:  http://travel.yahoo.com/p-travelguide-2734865-petroglyph_national_monument_albuquerque-i.  They are, essentially, right by the road.  Old Town is fun to wander in, and the shops are less expensive than the shops in Santa Fe.  A ride to the top of Sandia Peak is fun and the view is amazing--since it's desert, it's quite different from Ruidoso  (be sure to see White Sands while you're in Ruidoso; it's not far, and it is unique).

Santa Fe has been discovered by tourists for quite a while, but you are a tourist, and it's still a neat spot:  good museums and quite an art scene and restaurant venue.

My favorite drive is the back road (to the west, not the east), highway 4, from Santa Fe to Albuquerque.  You go to Los Alamos (stop and see the museum), and then head to the largest caldera (volcano "pit") in the world, I think--if not "the," certainly "one of the".  It stretches as far as you can see.  Fat cattle are up to their bellies in tall grass; it's just magnificient.  You'll be traveling through the Jemez Mountains, and it is referred to as "The Jemez."

You'll go by a soda spring with all kinds of strange shapes making a dam--very pretty and fun.  You'll continue on to the south, in a lovely pine forest, and you'll pass the Jemez State Monument--one of my favorites  http://nmmonuments.org/jemez  I've mentioned it before on this board, but I was there once just about sunset, near the altar, when the bells from the monastery across the road began to ring.  Memorable?  Unforgetable.

There are a few trading posts along the way where you might want to stop also.  You'll come into Albuquerque from the west, and pass very close to the Petroglyph Mounment, which doesn't take long to see and can easily be combined with the drive (unless you are at the Jemez State Monument at Sunset, then, of course, you'll be too late.

It takes an hour on Interstate 25 to get to Santa Fe from Albuquerque.

Other state monuments close to Albuquerque are interesting, too.  I'm fond of Coronado State Monument.  It's just north of Albuquerque, right around Bernillilo.  http://nmmonuments.org/coronado

If you have time for more trips in New Mexico and are a fan of Native American art and jewelry, drive to Gallup.  95% of the Native American art passes through Gallup.  Prices are half the price you'll pay in Albuquerque, and less than half the price you'll pay in Santa Fe.

On the way to Gallup, you can see the perpetual ice cave and Bandera Volcano.  They are located pretty close to Grants New Mexico.  http://www.icecaves.com/faq.html  The volcano is a small one, so it's easy to explore--one time I was there with a recently broken knee and still managed nicely.  The ice cave is unique, and doesn't take long to see.  Acoma Pueblo (Sky Pueblo) is also located west of Albuquerque.  Very few people still live there, but it's interesting.  For me, visiting a pueblo where many people still live seems rude, so I prefer the ones that are pretty much "for show."  http://www.indianpueblo.org/19pueblos/index.html    If you are in Santa Fe, Taos Pueblo is a possibility for visiting, but a lot of people still live there.

Anyway, as you can see, I love New Mexico, and I love Albuquerque and Santa Fe--even if the tourists have discovered how wonderful they are.

It's important to remember that the scenery in New Mexico is like music:  it's not just the notes that create it; it's the intervals also.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 29, 2013)

PStreet1 said:


> I lived in Albuquerque for a while--and I still haven't gotten over the love affair--



Thanks for this, Pat!  We'll be there during the Balloon Fiesta this year, staying in Santa Fe.  I've been looking into other things to do.

Dave


----------



## dixie (Jul 29, 2013)

Oh, thank you so much for all that information. I am really getting excited about spending a night in Albuquerque. I read about the Sandia peak and want to be up there for sunset. Anxious to read about all the other things you suggested. You have peaked my interest about Gallup. How far is that from Albuquerque or Santa Fe? I love jewelry. My husband will be so thrilled We spent 2 weeks in Ruidoso last year too. Loved Cloud croft and White Sands.





PStreet1 said:


> I lived in Albuquerque for a while--and I still haven't gotten over the love affair--I recommend that you go, but I think you need to spend at least one night.  You can see more petroglyphs (15,000), more easily, in Albuquerque than in any other spot I know of:  http://travel.yahoo.com/p-travelguide-2734865-petroglyph_national_monument_albuquerque-i.  They are, essentially, right by the road.  Old Town is fun to wander in, and the shops are less expensive than the shops in Santa Fe.  A ride to the top of Sandia Peak is fun and the view is amazing--since it's desert, it's quite different from Ruidoso  (be sure to see White Sands while you're in Ruidoso; it's not far, and it is unique).
> 
> Santa Fe has been discovered by tourists for quite a while, but you are a tourist, and it's still a neat spot:  good museums and quite an art scene and restaurant venue.
> 
> ...


----------



## PStreet1 (Jul 29, 2013)

Albuquerque to Acoma Pueblo--65 miles

Albuquerque to Grants and the ice cave and the volcano--about 100 miles.

Gallup is 140 miles from Albuquerque--long straight road.  Most of it is through tribal lands and state troopers can't arrest you for speeding--but the tribal police can.  Stop by AAA and get the New Mexico map that shows tribal lands; it's an interesting map, even if you don't have a lead foot.

Distance from Santa Fe to Los Alamos--about 40 miles. 

Bandolier National Monument is in that area, also, and it's a great spot to explore. http://www.nps.gov/band/index.htm
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vTn1aDQrSAE


----------



## PStreet1 (Jul 29, 2013)

Favorite "everyday" restaurant in Santa Fe:  Tomasita’s, 
(505) 983-3721
Address:  500 South Guadalupe Street,   Santa Fe, NM 

I'm far from alone in loving Tomasitas--the town loves it.  It's not a secret, and it would be a total shame to miss it.  The food is Northern New Mexico, so it will be a little different from other Mexican food you've probably had; for example, you'll find flat enchalidas an option.  There are no bad choices; there are lines, so be prepared.

Favorite restaurant in Albuquerque:  El Pinto.  It's north of the main section of Albuquerque (Albuquerque is a small city, so it doesn't take long).  You take the exit that would take you to Sandia Casino  (good gift shop representing 4 tribes sort of across the street from Sandia Casino, which is prettier than most casinos).  The Casino is to the east; take the same exit, but go west.  El Pinto is on the south side of the road.  It's divine.  The atmosphere is wonderful; the food is wonderful; the people are wonderful; the margueritas are wonderful.  (You'll be at the east end of the North Valley, a special part of Albuquerque; the city was settled in the Valley, for obvious reasons.)  If you're lucky, you'll locate a bar where someone is doing a guitar concert or reading poetry.

I LOVE ALBUQUERQUE AND SANTA FE.  (Thank goodness we're going for Indian Market, which is mid-August, in a few weeks.)


----------



## PStreet1 (Jul 30, 2013)

Oh, a tourist attraction in Santa Fe that you might be tempted to skip--but don't:  the Mysterious Staircase at Loretto Chapel.

It's a pretty wonderful thing.
http://www.lorettochapel.com/staircase.html
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yvid_KnFq7s
http://www.flickr.com/photos/roseofredrock/2805157710/

More Santa Fe information:  Native American artists spread their wares out by the governor's palace every day.  Many are quite ordinary; some are anything but ordinary.  As you walk and look, and maybe negotiate, remember you are looking at a one of a kind:  there are no others like it.  I'm still kicking myself for walking away from a necklace 15 years ago (I later saw the artist's work in a shop in Aspen for 3 times what I could have had "my" necklace for).  You'll pay more than you would in Gallup and more than you would in Albuquerque, but you'll meet the artist and have a great story to tell.


----------



## dreamin (Jul 30, 2013)

*Jewellery*

We were in Santa Fe in February and took advantage of all the advice here, especially from PStreet1.  One thing I did learn about Gallup was a comment made by the Tourist Information office in Santa Fe.  They told me that 75% of the jewellery stores in Gallup were now owned by East Indians and that I had to be careful purchasing at these stores because some of the pieces of jewellery were not authentic but were imported.  The loud sitar music playing in the shops will clearly let you know which ones are not owned by locals.  I did buy a beautiful necklace in Gallup at one of the Native owned stores.  It was designed by a Zuni artist.  All of the jewellery was discounted by 40%.  I offered slightly less and he accepted my offer.  I saw a piece of her jewellery in a Scottsdale shop and it was much more expensive than what I had paid.  I also enjoyed browsing at the Governor's Palace because I talked to each of the artists.  It was our first day in Santa Fe and I thought the prices were high but I now regret not buying one particular bracelet.  I went back another day but it was cold & snowy and many of the artists weren't there.  Missed opportunity!  Tin-Nee-Ann Trading Company in Santa Fe was recommended to me by a local woman that I met.  It had reasonably priced, authentic jewellery as well as other southwestern goods.

White Sands was amazing and not to be missed.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 30, 2013)

dreamin's post prompts me to ask:  I collect interesting pottery, and am always on the lookout for something to add to the collection. I prefer locally made real things, not imported fakes.  Any specific artisans or shops to recommend in the Albuquerque or Santa Fe areas?

Dave


----------



## Luanne (Jul 30, 2013)

We just moved to Santa Fe in November, 2012 and I'm loving hearing all of these tips.  We still feel somewhat like "tourists".


----------



## PStreet1 (Jul 30, 2013)

Dave, consider driving to Acoma.  You will absolutely know you're getting an authentic pot, and you'll have a story to tell with it.

Dreamin--so right about the ownership of the stores.  It definitely pays to do a little research on pots, kachinas, jewelry in a book--it doesn't take long to learn a lot that will help you be a more informed buyer.  I'm surprised at the 75% figure, though--that seems high to me, but may well be true now.  There are a few I generally go to that have been in Gallup a long time.  Unfortunately, I don't have names for them; we just "go there."  Since the artisians in the tribes around there still need to market their goods, and Gallup is still the center for doing so, most things are still genuine; you just have to keep an eye out for the fakes.

Isn't that feeling of having lost a piece from an artist in Santa Fe a nagging one?  Somehow, having talked to the artist makes it worse than just having passed it up in a store.

Luanne, I envy you.


----------



## PStreet1 (Jul 30, 2013)

Dave, just a little preliminary research on pottery in New Mexico will help you a lot; you'll be able to recognize several of the Pueblo styles with a quick glance.
http://newmexicocreates.org/category-23/Native-American/Native-American-Pottery

Native American pottery is coiled rather than thrown--which makes the skill level go up considerably also.

Acoma pottery is lovely and particularly detailed:  http://www.acomapottery.net/  (though I just saw that they are now also making a white, "finger print" type which is lovely.)

San Idelfonso pottery is easy to recognize; it's black on black:  http://www.sanildefonsopottery.com/

Hopi is very recognizable also:  http://www.hopipottery.net/

Mata Ortiz Pottery.  In some high end shops, you may see Mata Ortiz pottery, which is not local, but is remarkable.  It comes from the village of Mata Ortiz in Chihuahua, Mexico.  One, lone farmer decided to try to make pots as his ancestors had.  He succeeded and taught family members, who taught others.  Now the whole village is a village of potters.  Their pots are well known all over the world, and they are expensive.  One American discovered the original potter and wanted him to go into pottery full time.  His reply was that he couldn't; he had a family to feed.  Finally, the American paid him a year's farming work in advance so the potter would make pots.  The rest, of course, is history.  That's another one I missed; I knew about them fairly early and I could have.....  At any rate, you may well see some on display and might want to consider buying.  (It's also called "Casa Grande" pottery.)
http://mataortiz.com/

If you are on any non-highway road, you may well see a sign "Pottery."  You may want to knock on the door and see what they have.  Depending on which tribal land you are on, you may know the basic style to expect, find a real bargain, and gain a story to tell all at the same time.  http://gosw.about.com/od/newmexicoartandshopping/a/pottery.htm


For a "whole different thing," you might find story tellers appealing (my daughter collects them)  http://www.flickr.com/photos/mharrsch/116031563/ and here, too, each Pueblo has its own style, but all have babies and a story teller.  Males are more unusual than females.


----------



## PStreet1 (Aug 8, 2013)

Happiness!  I'll be in Santa Fe Tuesday evening.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 8, 2013)

Pat, we finally tried Tomasita's last night.  Not overwhelmed.  Food was okay, but restaurant was large, and noisy.  We've found other restaurants we prefer in town.  Our "go tos" have become Café Café and Zia.  Also like La Choza (same owners at The Shed) but it's very hard to get in unless you have a reservation or go at an off time.  

Also, on the pottery. We've bought several pieces of Mata Ortiz at Camino Real on Cerrillos.  Looks like a large "junk" store, but has some great stuff.  We've also bought pieces of furniture there.


----------



## PStreet1 (Aug 8, 2013)

I like the food at Tomasitas--but you're 100% right about the atmosphere:  big and noisy.

I'm thinking I know Cafe Cafe, and we'll look it up.  I don't know Zia's and La Choza--do know The Shed--and we'll check those out, too.  So much eating to do, so little time.

We'll also find Camino Real.

Thanks.


----------



## PStreet1 (Aug 13, 2013)

Staying at the Worldmark in Santa Fe--we're pleasantly surprised.  It's very well done.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 13, 2013)

Pat, you're here now?  For some reason I thought it was next Tuesday.  Are you staying through Indian Market?  This will be our first time to experience it.

If you like good coffee and a coffee house atmosphere, there is a new place that opened up, Iconik Coffee Roasters on Lena St (off of 2nd).  They just got mentioned in Travel and Leisure's 22 top coffee cities in the U.S.  Santa Fe came in at number 14, and Iconik got a special shout out.


----------



## PStreet1 (Aug 16, 2013)

Yes, we're here now.  In fact, we just walked in from La Choza--wonderful, northern New Mexico food.  I've never been able to find a stuffed sophapia (spelling?????) anywhere else I've eaten Mexican food.  Of all the Mexican I've tasted, northern New Mexico is my absolute favorite.

We've made my favorite drive (highway 4 to Albuquerque), eaten at El Pinto in Albuquerque, eaten at Tomasitas (and you are really right about the zero atmosphere--but I still like the food), and purchased more than we should have.  We drove to Albuquerque to make some purchases there--Mata Ortiz CONSIDERABLY less expensive than anything we found in Santa Fe--and we're going to leave tomorrow before the market crowd gets started.  We've been here for Market before and various fiestas before, and we decided that despite the fact there will be literally at least 10 times more vendors here tomorrow, we'd make our purchases before hand and go home tomorrow.  This afternoon, I said there was no reason to go to the Plaza again because we had already spent too much.....but we went anyway.....and we spent more.  I love New Mexico and I love Native American jewelry and pottery!

Enjoy tomorrow.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 17, 2013)

We just got back from Indian Market.  All I can say is "Oh my gosh!".


----------



## PStreet1 (Aug 17, 2013)

It's amazing.


----------

